# Any suggestions? (giant community tank)



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi folks I just had a cool idea! I have an old large glass tank maybe 4x2x2 or 3x2x2 or something like that....
I want to turn it into a massive community display tank! with millipedes of course lol
Does anyone know of any other invertebrate species that could coexist with millipedes that don't need to be fed every day...
Id love to have a tonne of giant African land snails and millipedes in it (maybe some stick insects? But as far as I know you need to change a giant African land snails food daily.....correct me if I'm wrong...
Any ideas?


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah gals dont like there food to rotten.

theres been a lot of communal tanks threads. most common tanks are different types of mills and fruit beetles.

but other than that i havent heard anything.

all the best.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

I remember my local butterfly house used to have a large tank with milli's and hissing cockroach's in. I don't know whether they should be mixed or not but the tank was there for a long time and they seemed to coexist fine.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

hedwigdan said:


> Hi folks I just had a cool idea! I have an old large glass tank maybe 4x2x2 or 3x2x2 or something like that....
> I want to turn it into a massive community display tank! with millipedes of course lol
> Does anyone know of any other invertebrate species that could coexist with millipedes that don't need to be fed every day...
> Id love to have a tonne of giant African land snails and millipedes in it (maybe some stick insects? But as far as I know you need to change a giant African land snails food daily.....correct me if I'm wrong...
> Any ideas?


 Snails will eat rotting foods but I find my snails prefer fresh usually (this is species dependant). If it was only a small amount it shouldn't prove harmful (especially if you add tropical woodlice or other tank custodians in a decent amount to keep the waste levels down).
Its best not to keep giant african land snails and millipedes in one tank, the defence secretions of the millipedes could prove harmful to the snails, they might disturb each others eggs and the snails will slime over/land on things without thought which could result in an injured millipede (snails have a habit of randomly letting go of the tank lid, one of the reasons most people avoid hard objects in the tanks). Plus if you want to avoid being overrun with unwanted snail babies (some species are very hard to rehome, especially Achatina fulica, even giving them away for free can be a pain in the tush) you need to do frequent egg checks which means stirring up the soil and possibley disturbing a shedding millipede (snails may also disturb one whilst burrowing into the substrate).

You would also need to pick species that needed the same care and temperatures.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

What the other Snail Lady said 

I've read that stick insects are fine to keep with millipedes, though never done it myself.


----------

